# Fläschchen - gehören zu tranke oder elixier meister?



## Sreal (19. Februar 2008)

hiho, naja wollt nur ma schnell die oben gestellte frage beantwortet haben. 

mfg Sreal


----------



## Tirkari (19. Februar 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=31458 nicht gefunden oder nicht gesucht?

(oder alternativ einen der vielen anderen Threads zu den Spezialisierungen - ist ja nicht so, als wenn dazu hier noch nie eine Frage gestellt worden ist ...
btw, mit lesen und nachdenken kommt man auch selber drauf, Fläschchen zählen als Kampf- und Wächterelixier ...)


----------



## Sreal (19. Februar 2008)

XD auch wieder war.. naja hatte grad nit wirklich die zeit um zu suchen daher schnell der threat da hier ja einige on waren. 

aber hast recht..kann man au selbst drauf kommen..mein fehler.

bitte closen.

mfg Sreal


----------

